# Shaved.



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*iModA3 "Build-up thread"*

iModA3 build-up thread. I should have started this a long time ago, but I guess "it's better never, than late". Anyhow holla 'atcha boy and all those hip-hop colloquialisms. Don't forget to drop the beat? Whatev's........anyhow, enjoy.
.
.
.
.
.
.
WHY:
First off let me say that I love the ABT kit, however I noticed a fitment issue straight away.The rear valance and sides fit great, but that front lip never looked quite right to my eye. It was shipped from Germany and along the way through temperature changes and such,became too twisted and warped to sit correctly. The ABT kit was the most expensive kit for the A3 at the time I bought it, so it always seemed strange to me. So ever since the day had it installed, I always wanted to get it all melded together to look like one piece. Getting this front end re-done was nearly as expensive as the entire ABT kit! I had to do it though, you know me. It's a focking obsession really.
WHAT:
So this front end pays respect to 4 things I love about VAG. 
1. The 2.0 TFSI A3 bumper (keeping it OG as a base to build the perfect bumper from)
2. The S-Line A3 bumper (the smoothness of the "rub-strip free" S-line bumper)
3. The Singleframe S3 grille (de-badged from the S3 for obvious reasons and re-badged with a modified ABT keychain fob)
4. EDITION 38 + The entire Belgian VW/Audi tuning scene (Belgian temporary tourist license plate from 1966)

WHO:
Andrew @ Anchor Auto-Body and Detailing (www.anchordetailing.com) in Burlingame, around the corner from Rector Audi. Carlos is the master craftsman over at Anchor who handled this for me. His attention to detail throughout the process earned him the rights to handle any and all of my future autobody work. I am buying that man a fruitcake for XMAS for sure!
HOW:
Carlos countersunk and riveted the ABT lip onto the OG non-Sline bumper adding a high strength body panel adhesive to ensure that on high speedbumps, that bastard would not move at all. Our primary concern was that after body filler and and then fiberglassing, that if I did scrape on a high speedbump, that the joints would not shift and crack. So after he glassed over the newly sculpted lip, he shaved off the bumper rub strips, for that clean S-Line look.
Finally he had to rebuild the bottom of the grille cavity, and raise it 3/8" in order to meet the bottom of the slightly shorter (in height) S3 grille. We finished it off with an ABT emblem in place of the S3 logo on the grille.



_Modified by iModA3 at 7:26 AM 4/24/2008_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Shaved. (iModA3)*

killer custom work...Its about time someone started taking some liberties with the original design.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I ever go this route I would love to use the european rieger bumper, or some type of similar replica


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

nice iModA3








Rub-ISH ... eh


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

very clean. you comin to treas isl on the 28th?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*



whizbang18T said:


> nice iModA3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

nicely executed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Shaved. (iModA3)*

Awesome Jason!! Like nice hard real double D's in your face


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Shaved. (iModA3) Finally more pics*

First off thank you to everyone who encourages my reckless spending behavior. The kind words are always well appreciated. Yeah it took a good while for the Bay Area weather to cooperate, but I got to take out the new cam and shoot the car this afternoon. 
Front 3/4 view

Dead on full frontal (full monty, son!)

Funny how the numbers worked out that way. Belgian "temporary tourist" number plate from 1966.

It's not an S3, but it is ABT.

If she was a girl, i'd be getting vertical with her right now!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Shaved. (iModA3)*

WoW! I never liked the front lip to that kit but what you have done makes the car look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

Whats goin on at TI on the 28th? A GTG? Do you have a link?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Shaved. (Rogerthat)*

Yeah, I noticed that once it was all a single piece, it actually makes more sense to me, what the designer of that kit had in mind. ABT really should have made a single piece bumper like the Oetty kit. Its as though I had to finish what they started to make it look completed. Either way it flows so nicely now, that I like to pretend it's a 2010 model! It works in my mind anyhow....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Shaved. (iModA3)*

Looks hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/...77442
definetly bring that out to show... and support the 4 ring fury


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

Yeah mon. I am not an Audizine forum user, but I am down for the GTG. Can you do me a favour and add me? Thanks. See you then. (BTW is there seriously 60+ cars coming!!!)


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

added. As it stands its 60+. But will probably be more the day of. Stragglers, non forum members/friends, etc. Should be a kick a** turnout, considering theres about 10+ different forums its posted on.... Now all we have to worry about is rain.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

where to find these eyelids?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

rieger.com
various sites carry them. cant recall off the top of my head, but they are out there.


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Shaved. (iModA3)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: iModA3 "Build-up thread" (iModA3)*

This was a long time coming. 1-piece cast rims, purchased 2 times, when I should have bought 3-piece to begin with. Fortune how you mock thee, or thy. 
























Nothing but love for Peter down at DTM Kreuz for getting these done perfect.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: iModA3 "Build-up thread" (iModA3)*

gorgeous. both sets of wheels look killer.
and the front bumper- i like a man who knows how to groom







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: iModA3 "Build-up thread" (iModA3)*

Nice wheels man...they look more "fitting" compared to when I saw your ride many moons ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: iModA3 "Build-up thread" (grubble)*

Looks great. Keep up the awesome mods Jason!


----------



## bamA3 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: iModA3 "Build-up thread" (terje_77)*

wwwooooowwwww! nice! good job jason!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: iModA3 "Build-up thread" (bamA3)*

Thanks for the love, my peeps! Here is a close up of the DTM Kreuz 20M style wheel in the nickel finish, although I got Anthracite gloss with polished lip. I got the 19x8.5 with Goodyear 235/35/19 F-1 tires.








http://www.dtmkreuz.com/


----------



## FujiFast (Mar 10, 2008)

what wheels did you have before your DTMs?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (FujiFast)*

The wheels I had before were Rial Nogaro's in 19x8. I got them from Mr. Steve Smith at Tunershop.com They were not a driving wheel. They looked good (as good as RsGT reps could look) but they bent like a sheet of tinfoil. I was always on eggshells with those damn rims. The new set feel rock-solid by comparison. Plus the additional contact patch of the 8.5" all around is more stable in the dreaded front-wheel hop situation we deal with as 2.0T non-Q owners.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Stern subframe brace and H&R RSB installed.*

This past couple of weeks has been more maintenance and "catching-up-with" mods. Items I bought and never got put on the rig yet. Thanks to my brethren at Streetwerke, I got the H&R RSB (Rear Sway Bar, noobz) and Stern Subframe brace, installed which helped eliminate any rear body roll characteristics that may have been present. This lil facker holds corners like a true champ. 

I also visited the good folks at Dynospot racing and got those retarded fender liner clips located at 12o'clock under the fender, rolled flat. They also hacked away about 1.5" of fender liner that was rubbing due to the wider (8.5") rims. I will not at all miss the ghetto sound of the tires rubbing and echoing under the chassis. It is TOTALLY eliminated. Thanks Dyno bruvvas!
SORRY NO PIC FOR THAT ONE.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: AEM Methanol kit installed. (iModA3)*

I recently installed the AEM Methanol kit and its a real runner now! I wanted to run it separately from this thread so that a broader cross-section of forum users (who may not care about my build-up thread) could enjoy the benefit of my research. Check it out...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...48767











_Modified by iModA3 at 9:11 AM 12/5/2008_


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: AEM Methanol kit installed. (iModA3)*

It looks really great, nice and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: AEM Methanol kit installed. (VUUR32)*

by far one of the best a3's i've seen. beautiful car dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

